
The Future of Thinking: Computers and Minds in Mid-20th C. Imaginations (2015) - Hooke
http://histscifi.com/essays/dick/thinking.html
======
KasianFranks
Computational Theory of the Mind relates
[http://www.ict.griffith.edu.au/~johnt/1004ICT/lectures/lectu...](http://www.ict.griffith.edu.au/~johnt/1004ICT/lectures/lecture11/Pinker-
pp64-77.html)

